# Frankincense & Myrrh FO



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I saw on Lillian's list that Denise is doing a prebuy on this for $30/ 16 oz. Would anyone here be interested in splitting up 16 oz? I only need 4-8, not a full lb.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Can you describe it?

Also...I've ordered in 8 oz increments from both Denise and Lillian without a problem ???.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I have decided to get some from The Scent Works, as their stuff I have gotten has always been strong & reliable. Theirs is only 18.'s0 per lb... so unless anyone can attest that Denise's/Lillian's is soooo much better...what is the point  Plus I can order 4 oz.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Candle Science is having their 99 cent sale on 1 oz samples. I got their F&M last year but I don't have anything to compare it to and I never soaped it. But you can get up to 4 - 1 oz bottles of the same fragrance.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And....................... I just have to say this outloud. You really think these are 100% essential oils uncut when both of these scents alone sell for hundreds of dollars a pound, but put together they are this cheap per pound? Running and ducking.....Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Nobody claimed the were EOs, only that they are FO's. I am well aware that the cost of a FO for these partially reflects the amount of the EO used in the FO...the rest in not the real thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I just ordered 8oz/14.25 of this FO from Southern Garden Scents. They also have free shipping on orders over $100 til the end of the month.


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Michelle,

If you would like some F&M, I have already ordered a pound. Since Denise lives in Boulder, I can pick it up when I am running around so you would only have to pay shipping from here (Colorado) and the cost of a bottle. Let me know if you are interested.

Kellyjo


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you!!!! That would be perfect if you can spare the 4 oz out of your lb. Pm me a total. Priority mail small box?


----------

